# My 7 gallon shrimp mountain range.



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Just set this up late last night. The water is still a little cloudy.

Simple setup.

Tank size - 7 gallon rimless
Lighting - 16" finnex planted +
Filtration- Aquaclear 20
Substrate netlea aquasoil
No co2

Live stock - cherry shrimp and amano shrimp


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

are you dosing any ferts? I find the monte carlo grows slowly without co2 and extremely slowly without ferts.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

It's been running for less than 24 hrs. I'm not dosing anything right now. I might add some ferts later this week. 
I'm ready to get co2 into the tank but I'm going to wait to see how the Monte responds. It would be nice to have a low maintenace tank for a change.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

planter said:


> It's been running for less than 24 hrs. I'm not dosing anything right now. I might add some ferts later this week.
> I'm ready to get co2 into the tank but I'm going to wait to see how the Monte responds. It would be nice to have a low maintenace tank for a change.


that is true. Im currently dry starting a 7 gallon with monte carlo and seeing if it will survive with just once a week dosing and once a month water changes


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I grew mine emersed no problem at all. I hear different things about this plant regarding low tech growth. I'll make adjustments if I have too. The general consensus is that it's fairly easy to grow with co2.


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

*hi*

The tank looks great! Just one question though, where did you get finnex light. Also, if you decide to go with co2, and maybe a higher light, some HC would be a great carpeting plant due to it's small leaf size. It would do great for the scale of this nano. Great job on the tank!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

whoa looks cool!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Patrick Ang said:


> The tank looks great! Just one question though, where did you get finnex light. Also, if you decide to go with co2, and maybe a higher light, some HC would be a great carpeting plant due to it's small leaf size. It would do great for the scale of this nano. Great job on the tank!


I had a ton of Monte Carlo hanging around and no HC so I used what I had. Plus the monte is much easier to grow.

I'm confident that if I went with HC that this light would be sufficient it's a nice little fixture. I bought this fixture from another member on this forum.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

ouuu planter... moving to shrimpies... i just recently got totally hooked on shrimp... got 9 tanks of taiwan bees tigers etc. in this tank, I would treck to even do some low end crystal reds.. a lot of guys are selling local bred tap water crs... check it out . Once that gets you hooked, joint the gtashrimp group on facebook and we can do more chatting there =)


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol. Yeah another part of the hobby with a learning curve. I'm going to keep see how this tank matures before I do anything like that.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Just a quick update

Everything is going well. I ended up adding co2 as the plants were not responding well without it. The monte carlo is starting to carpet nicely as a result

I did originally have some dust algae but it's almost gone now. I added more amano shrimp 8 in total and a nerite snail to deal with the algae. The algae was my fault I got busy so the tank was neglected for a few weeks.

I added some cardinal tetras as I ended up buying 12 at big als when they had them for a dollar each. They are tiny now and will be moved to my discus tank once they grow out. For now they are enjoying their new home and eating like pigs.

I've also set up a 13 gallon planted tank that I may move them to before I add them to the discus tank. Time will tell.


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

looking great! Keep us updated.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

30 day since the last post and things are looking good. Still getting a little algae but not as bad as before.

The shrimp population has also made a comeback. I see tons of shrimplings swimming around in there.

2 guppys decided to end it all yesterday. They both jumped out of the tank. Odd because I did a waterchange earlier that day.

Here is an updated picture. I've been mowing the MC down as much as possible to get it to spread faster. Not sure if it's working but it's healthy and covering fairly well



On a side note I started a 13 gallon tank shortly after this one but I didn't bother to post anything until now.

To be honest most of the plants in this tank were in really bad shape and I thought that none of them were going to bounce back but they have

Here is a tank shot


----------

